# Ever seen this? Curly haired Boer Goat



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

We have been breeding goats for 4 years and been showing goats for many generations. We have never seen a Boer goat born with super super curly hair. Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We have had them wavy, but not that curly. I want to see a picture after it is cleaned up and dry. It looks like my boys sheep.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

wow, I want to see it dry two!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very odd, never seen that before. :scratch:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is really interesting. Following


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll take a pic today. She is still very very curly. She looks like a sheep. Her brother looks like a normal boer kid.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh wow! Hmmmmm. I'm following because I'm inquisitive.....


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

Mom n curly


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

brother mom n curly


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Was is born on April 1?


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hahahahaha no.....yesterday.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do either parents have another breed in their ancestory? Even really far back? Or any chance the doe was exposed to another breed?

Could also just be a weird trait that popped up, maybe a random mutation or some recessive genes or both!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Kayrae10 said:


> I'll take a pic today. She is still very very curly. She looks like a sheep. Her brother looks like a normal boer kid.


Do you have sheep?


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

Not at all. Just Boer goats and horses.


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

I called the breeder we got this nannys dad from. they said maybe his mom (nannys grandma) had curly hair but not like this. maybe a few recessive genes just added up to produce this funky gal.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I had one back in 2015. But he wasn't quite as curly as yours. His momma was a Boer mix and his dad was a Spanish goat. 
But as he got older the curls straightened out.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't remember what it was but I remember reading something somewhere at some point in time that this is related to a mineral or vitamin issue. Either absorption was not enough or too much and it was a genetic thing, not an error thing. 

I will look this weekend to see if I can find it.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Interesting. I am very curious about the mineral/vitamin deficiency.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, how interesting! Do you happen to have a ram around? :? Edited to add, I just saw that you said you didn't. She sure is cute anyway!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think she's adorable!!!


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

Well they have molasses with minerals/vitamin tubs during entire pregnancy. We don't have any males around, we do embryo transfers.


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

We are definitely gonna keep her around. We think she's pretty unique


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Kayrae10 said:


> We are definitely gonna keep her around. We think she's pretty unique


Fiber and meat all in one!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Kayrae10 said:


> Well they have molasses with minerals/vitamin tubs during entire pregnancy. We don't have any males around, we do embryo transfers.


What I was trying to say was that the actual animal might have trouble absorbing it even if its available. Not anything any caretaker can do about that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh! I want her!!! I had a goat named sheep, she had a bit of curly hair but NOTHING like this. I just love her and you will for sure have to keep us updated on if she keeps it


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow, she looks pretty cool! 

Is it possible that a sheep embryo was mislabeled as a goat embryo? She really looks like a sheep!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A poodle goat! She is a cutie for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really strange for sure, looks like lamb wool.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> Wow, she looks pretty cool!
> 
> Is it possible that a sheep embryo was mislabeled as a goat embryo? She really looks like a sheep!


That's what I thought too at first, but it can't be. Look at the tail. Very strange!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow she's so cute! Do any of your neighbors have sheep?


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

There are no sheep or any other livestock besides horses and dogs around us. Haha We live in middle of no where


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very rare indeed.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awfully cute! I had twin Boer bucks born with tight wavy, silky hair but nothing like your girl. 

When I asked a Boer breeder (foundation breeder, one of the first in the USA and experience in S. Africa) about my twins, I was told that some very early Boer breeding had fiber goats in the mix, so maybe she is some sort of genetic throwback to the early days?


----------



## Kayrae10 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you all for input


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you still have this goat?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is different, would love to see her again in a few months.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Gorgeous!!! Most of my boer babies end up wavy, and ones I have brought down from up north have a tight curly/wooly undercoat once they get older. But I have never seen anything like that! So cute! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an older post, but I would like to see updated pics. Would be interesting to see.


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Following this thread. We have had a few kids that have a wool like hair that is curly, bug not like this. Interested to see if it is a mineral or vitamin deficiency. 

Cute kid though!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way cool! Possibly a mutation or recessive gene? Are fiber goat kids that curly? 

You should breed her and see if you can start a line of curly coated Boers. LOL Really neat! Would be interesting if she can pass that on.


----------

